# Four Pepper Venison Kabobs



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Cubed up a venison roast, marinated in BEER:30 Four Pepper marinade for a 1/2 hour and made up kabobs on Firewire skewers with the green, red, orange and yellow peppers, onions and the venison.


-----

Cooked indirect on the grill.



Removed the plate setter for a quick sear.


-----

These were very tasty kabobs!



Thanks for looking!


----------

